

PHP 7.0.0 Alpha 2 Released - tcfunk
https://secure.php.net/

======
VeejayRampay
"Improved performance: PHP 7 is up to twice as fast as PHP 5.6". As a Ruby
developer there are two ways I could go about this if I wanted to be a living
cliché:

1) Meh, it's still PHP

2) Easy to go twice as fast when the language is so slow to begin with

But really I'm not kidding myself, I'm envious. I don't know if the work on
PHP-related tools by Facebook somehow helped, but I'm glad for all PHP
developers to see their language maturing and getting more consistency and
speed, good on them.

~~~
ksec
Well PHP is pretty fast, at least compare to Ruby. So making PHP twice as fast
without JIT is an huge achivement.

I too wish Ruby get some performance love as well. But Ruby is a compartively
small commuities, and without the backing of Giants like Facebook and Zend, it
will be a long while before we see RubyJIT arrives.

~~~
VeejayRampay
May I ask you where I can find the numbers for PHP being faster than Ruby?
(because Internet, this is not bait or snark, it's a real question).

------
ccannon
PHP is an utter failure. Why on earth would one use "secure" as a subdomain? I
can tell it's secure because it uses HTTPS. Also get a grip on reality and
stop using SHA-1.

------
thewhitetulip
Is PHP used anywhere except Zend and facebook? All this time I have heard of x
web framework for Go, Python, Rust, Racket what not, I rarely have heard about
PHP apart from the what's going to be new in PHP 7 few months back.

~~~
lsaferite
Obvious it is being used. It would have died out long ago otherwise.

Many MANY sites run PHP underneath.

I'm assuming this was a troll?

Here are some stats in any case: [http://w3techs.com/technologies/details/pl-
php/all/all](http://w3techs.com/technologies/details/pl-php/all/all)

That was the first result when I searched "PHP market share"

------
fleetfox
Two more releases after this and PHP will be an OK language.

~~~
spacemanmatt
Plausible, but man, that's not a development velocity that matches the modern
world.

